# Herbal energy



## redfang (May 26, 2003)

Recently, I've been having problems maintaining an energy level sufficient to do all I need to do.  My diet is pretty good without too much room for tweaking there.  I have been thinking about taking an herbal supplement like ginseng or royal jelly to try and increase my energy levels.  I am leery of ephedra and some of the more popular synthetic supplements that are in use these days. Does anyone have any info or experience that they can share?
:idunno:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 26, 2003)

Beware of most of the energy pills/elixers you find.  Most of them have guarana as a major component.  Guarana=caffeine

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## redfang (May 26, 2003)

Thanks, I get plenty of caffeine already. Its not what I'm looking for.  I need to get consistent energy levels throughout the day.  I find I'm beat all day long and don't start to come alive till later in the evening.  By then its almost time for bed. This is no good.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 26, 2003)

Sounds like you need to adjust your sleep schedule.  I work straight midnight shifts, and have found out the hard way how much irregular or insufficient sleep affects your energy levels.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## chufeng (May 26, 2003)

Actually, it may be the caffeine that's the problem...although it gives you an initial boost (about 20 minutes worth) it then causes a significant reduction in sugar levels...chronic caffeine use eventually no longer gives you a boost but sudden withdrawal can lead to horrible headaches...
Try and slowly reduce your caffeine intake and then switch to a less potent source (green tea vs coffee or soda)...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## redfang (May 26, 2003)

I'll try that.  I've eliminated most of the vices over the years, but coffee hasn't been one of them. Thanks.


----------



## phlaw (May 26, 2003)

Maybe you should try a good Antioxidant, like OPC-3.

I take it and it works great for energy, feel free to contact me for more information.

phlaw@lycos.com


----------



## redfang (May 27, 2003)

What do the antioxidants do?


----------



## redfang (May 27, 2003)

Oh, and I did decide to reduce my coffee intake considerably and see if that helps even me out.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 27, 2003)

You really should increase your intake of water. Your body will have a hard time adjusting at first, but eventualy you will adjust.


----------

